
Blue Origin could charge $200k-$300k for a trip to space - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/13/blue-origin-could-charge-200k-300k-for-a-trip-to-space/
======
natorum_9
I've always felt that one of the best ways to decrease extreme income
inequality while still working within a market framework is to just create
companies that provide more services and products to the rich. Extract wealth
from them in exchange for goods, like a trip to space for a cool $300k. This
is much more favorable a path than socialism.

~~~
rbanffy
This would work better if the profit margins are low and the product is labor
intensive.

~~~
natorum_9
True, but anything you do to unlock wealth from the super rich - who tend to
hoard it - and transfer it to less wealthier folks who are much more likely to
spend it (they can't afford not to) will improve the health of the broader
economy (more money flowing around). Even if companies have high profit
margins, they will use that profit to expand production and hire more people
(a good thing) or buy more goods (leading to more employment elsewhere).

~~~
the_hoser
In this case it would be transferring the money from the rich to the richest.

~~~
rbanffy
Most scenarios end up like this. By far, the best way is to progressively tax
the rich, remove loopholes, create larger trade blocks with unified tax
systems (so the rich can't run to avoid taxes) and revert those taxes into
services for the whole population.

